# Walkable Commuting shoes?



## v10isez (Jan 29, 2008)

So anyone know a good commuting shoes that can clip into egg beaters? 

Something that you will be able to walk around on and not have that whole messed up one two cleat walk going on. 

Are there any shoes out there like that? 


I looked and didn't see a forum for pedals or anything so I think this is the right forum.


----------



## v10isez (Jan 29, 2008)

anyone ever tried the 

Adidas 2008 El Moro Mountain Bike Shoe

opinions? 

if you have these is the rubber lined up well so you have a flat walking surface?


----------



## gonediesel (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll give you my little bit of experience so far. I have a pair of Lake MX100 shoes. I do not know if they can be ridden with eggbeaters. They are pretty comfy and do not click on tile with SPD clips. They are not to stiff so walking in them is pretty easy. I would say they could be worn at work as long as your not standing in them for 8 hours. Unless you upgrade the footbed liner. As far as size they ran a 1/2 size small and have a decent size toe box. I recently bought a pair of Diadora Roves. They are nice looking for a commuter shoe but pretty stiff. Not as stiff as my Specialized BG Comp MTN shoes though. They Diadoras ran a whole size small and have a very small toe box. I returned them and ordered a pair of Specialized BG Taho for commuting in. So far, Specialized makes the most comfortable shoe for my feet. I bought the Lakes for spinning in but have been using them as my commuting shoe until I can find something comfortable. You might want to check out bikeforums commuter section. I have done some searching over there and Adidas have come up several times.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

661 has a couple that look like skate shoes, have some flex for walking, and do not click when you walk.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

v10isez said:


> anyone ever tried the
> 
> Adidas 2008 El Moro Mountain Bike Shoe
> 
> ...


I have a pair of 2007 Adidas Minret shoes that are similar to the El Moro (but a little cheaper) and my cleats (SPD) don't click if I'm walking on a flat clean surface, but outside on pavement there's always enough grit and small pebbles around to remind you that you have metal cleats on your shoes. Plus, I have yet to find a "casual" bike shoe that even came close to the feel of a non-bike shoe when you're walking. I buy a new pair every few years, but they all feel pretty much the same.

I like my clipless pedals, but if I expect to be walking a lot, I opt for BMX style platforms (with the pins), and regular skate shoes. You'ld be surprised just how much grip you get on the pedals. You can't pull straight up like with clipless, but you actually can pull partially up on the back of your pedal stroke.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Most low end mountain shoes are quite walkable. Shop around and find out what fits your feet well. I run crank brother's pedals and I have some specialized Taho shoes that work well. Used to have some Lake MX60 (or something), worked fine, but they were too narrow for my feet.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

661 Launch, very walkable. Not too pricey either.


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a set of Traverse 4s (Performance Bike Brand). They're fairly inexensive, and for the most part they look like normal shoes...

They're pretty comfortable and I can wear them all day at work...although I usually don't. I run Time ATACs, but they worked when I was running Egg Beaters as well...never "clicked" when on tile or wood floors. 

The main thing I like about them is that they look pretty normal. The sole is fairly rigid but flexible enough to easily walk.

Jared


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Cannondale Roam's are nice normal looking shoes.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

This is what I use:








Low key, full rubber soul so that you dont walk on the cleat, slick, no traction cleats sticking out, Velcro, inexpensive, aero, big reflectors


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I went with some LG shoes. Easily walkable, inexpensive and had big enough sizes for my size 13 feet.


----------

